# American Embroidery Supply Offers Light-Duty Thread Clippers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Light-duty, micro-tip thread clippers make it fast and easy to trim excess threads from embroidery sew outs. This pair, #700, offered by American Embroidery Supply, are 4.75 inches, which means they are small enough to fit into an apron pocket to keep handy when needed. 

The clippers feature stainless steel blades with super sharp points that fit into hard-to-reach places. They feature an auto-return action that automatically reopens the blades after being used to clip threads. They can be used right or left handed. 

American Embroidery Supply offers a full line of stabilizers, scissors, snips, and clips. For more information, please contact American Embroidery Supply at 888-518-6522; 770-627-2847; fax: 678-401-7160; or e-mail: [email protected].


----------

